# Cote vs Brown INTENSE weigh in/ mini fight



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Interesting...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man I would love to know what the back story there was because I have never seen Cote fired up like that at the weigh ins.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Man I would love to know what the back story there was because I have never seen Cote fired up like that at the weigh ins.


I would like to know the same... I couldn't help but laugh when Cote slapped him, should be a good fight. Anyway to watch it Toxic?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

online, I think I will be working though since I was supposed to do a night shift tonight but got rained out so I am sitting in a hotel staying up all night tonight and working tommorow.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> online, I think I will be working though since I was supposed to do a night shift tonight but got rained out so I am sitting in a hotel staying up all night tonight and working tommorow.


Your missing a Cote fight? You must be pissed lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am especially after seeing that. Tried to listen to what they were saying but all I could here was Brown saying something and calling Cote boy before the five fingers said to the face.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I am especially after seeing that. Tried to listen to what they were saying but all I could here was Brown saying something and calling Cote boy before the five fingers said to the face.


I just watched it again and literally laughed out loud. It went something like this...

*Stare down*
*Intense Staredown*
*So intense their noses were bent, staredown*

Annoying dude: Look at the camera... LOOK AT THE CAMERA

*Cote pushes him*

Brown: Don't ******* push me boy

Cote: hahahhaha
*Slap to the face*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

They had to have had words previous to the weigh ins or something though cause Cote went into the stare down looking like he wanted to punch him in the face there and then.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah I want to know the backstory as well. I always saw Côté as the cool, kind of relaxed, kind of guy. Always kind of smiling and being happy with what he does. There has to be more to it than meets the eye.

Either way, I hope for a good fight. Côté deserves some good things going his way.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

bitch slap lol


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

LOl thats a great publicity stunt^^

I wouldn't have thought that from either one:confused02:


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

lulz at Cote's pimp hand. That was funny like.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

man.... that was a humiliating little slap, it's strange how a slap can be so funny and so disrespectful at the same time. I can't wait to see the fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am guessing that slap is gonna cost Cote some $$$, hopefully because of the press Ringside gives him a bonus to cover it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Man, i was just about to post that. Can't wait for this fight.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Cote took all three rounds apparently (30-27)... Interesting. Time for the UFC again?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man I can't find any play by play or anything like that. Cote has on his twitter that he dropped him and had him mounted in the second but its all I have found and I can't find a video online anywhere.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Daaamnit I wanted to watch this fight, either live or SOMEWHERE afterwards. Yet to find a source yet either. Glad Cote won though.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

brown: dont ********* push me boy!

cote: *pimp slaps the shit out of him*

:laugh:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This recap has some clips of the fight, its all I have been able to find sounds like it was a beat down.






I will pay 500,000 credits though to who ever can find me the full fight video.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

He looked so pumped up! Screaming like a mad man when you're trying to Kimura his arm off. Gotta love Cote! :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

He looks like he was motivated and trying to make a statement.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Cote is a handsome man!!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Cote needs to be back in the UFC, hes too awesome.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I like Cote, he should never have been released. Hopefully he will be back in the UFC better than ever!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

So anybody find the video? 500,000 credits for the fight video.


I would like to add, I think the short time between fights really helped. Cote walks around quite a bit heavier than fighting weight and he looked really lean here.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> So anybody find the video? 500,000 credits for the fight video.
> 
> 
> I would like to add, I think the short time between fights really helped. Cote walks around quite a bit heavier than fighting weight and he looked really lean here.


Man I tried my best, all I could find was 1035439309 different websites with the weigh in slap.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Man I tried my best, all I could find was 1035439309 different websites with the weigh in slap.


me to


----------

